# Разный ответ кнопок



## Александр Ков. (8 Фев 2022)

Здравствуйте!

Weltmeister Grandina. Правая клавиатура.
У всех кнопок ход 8 мм.
У одних при этом полноценный звук - уже на 1 мм от начала.
У других, например, так. 0-1 мм - ничего. 1-3 мм - шипение, голос не звучит. 3-8 мм - голос звучит.
Я прав в том, что считаю второй вариант ненормальным? Из-за этого трудно брать аккорды: ноты начинают звучать не одновременно.

Пытался поискать здесь подобные темы, не нашёл. Может, плохо искал.
Буду благодарен за ссылки на соответствующие темы и/или советы, как поправить проблему.


----------



## MAN (8 Фев 2022)

Любопытно, а сколько же по времени у вас в среднем занимает процесс продавливания кнопки хотя бы на 3мм?
Кстати, ход в 8мм явно слишком велик, наверное поролон на клапанах того... приказал долго жить, так что скорее всего ваша проблема требует своего капитального решения.


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> ход в 8мм явно слишком велик, наверное поролон на клапанах того... приказал долго жить, так что скорее всего ваша проблема требует своего капитального решения.


Для Грандины новой - 4,5 мм. Всё что больше- это не надо уже измерять шипением и звучанием. Надо капиталить инструмент. Грандины все уже старинные, такой их есть судьба- капремонт... .


----------



## Александр Ков. (8 Фев 2022)

> Любопытно, а сколько же по времени у вас в среднем занимает процесс продавливания кнопки хотя бы на 3мм?


Эммм... Во время игры? Некие доли секунды, я полагаю. Но они заметны, когда беру аккорд, и ноты начинают звучать не одновременно.


> Кстати, ход в 8мм явно слишком велик, наверное поролон на клапанах того... приказал долго жить, так что скорее всего ваша проблема требует своего капитального решения.





> Для Грандины новой - 4,5 мм. Всё что больше- это не надо уже измерять шипением и звучанием. Надо капиталить инструмент. Грандины все уже старинные, такой их есть судьба- капремонт... .


Дело в том, что я купил его после ремонта. Когда проверял перед покупкой, голоса все звучали нормально. А вот то, что ход у кнопок 8 мм - я и думать не думал, что это ненормально.
А вы оба, получается, хотите сказать, что ход должен быть куда меньше? 4,5 вместо 8? Выходит, мне его продали с серьёзным дефектом, и он всё ещё требует ремонта?
Позвольте поинтересоваться, что именно тут должно быть сделано?


----------



## vev (8 Фев 2022)

Александр Ков.,
а снять ажурку и сделать фото клапанов хотя бы?....


----------



## vyachek (9 Фев 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Для Грандины новой - 4,5 мм


У Грандины длинный клапан, перекрывающий 4 отверстия. При ходе клавиш 4,5 мм дальний конец клапана поднимется примерно на такую же высоту, а ближний только на миллиметр. Те регистры, у которых клапан поднят недостаточно, будут звучать "зажато" со всеми вытекающими. На новой Грандине ход клавиш 9 мм. Так установлено заводом, все ноты звучат ровно, но играть невозможно при такой высоте. Максимально, что можно сделать - это уменьшить ход до 7мм. Но это - так себе альтернатива: звук хуже, а играть ненамного удобнее. Либо сделать ход 4...5 мм, игра будет комфортной, а на качество звучания забить - играть только на тутти или на том, что играет и будет счастье.


----------



## vyachek (9 Фев 2022)

Александр Ков. написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Weltmeister Grandina. Правая клавиатура.
> У всех кнопок ход 8 мм.
> ...


При нажатии клавиш на 1-3 мм голос не будет звучать устойчиво ни на одном инструменте, и так никто не играет (за исключение приема нетемперированного глиссандо). Если на полном ходе (8мм) все ноты звучат ровно, то дефекта нет. Если есть разница - то нужен ремонт: установка голосов, возможно перезаливка. Еще шторки регистров могут не полностью открываться. Можете сами проверить - снимите какой-нибудь клапан и попереключайте регистры, всё наглядно будет видно.


----------



## MAN (9 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> На новой Грандине ход клавиш 9 мм. Так установлено заводом


Ёксель-моксель! Сразу вспомнил свою первую в жизни гитару за 16 рублей не помню какой фабрики, у неё высота струн над 12 ладом примерно такая же была и тоже "заводом установленная". Делаешь ниже - дребезжит (гриф как рога у архара).


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> На новой Грандине ход клавиш 9 мм.


Для гиббонов, наверное, их выпускали)). Там руки и пальцы- обалдеть какой длины).
Значит, мне попадались уже деланные Грандины, там такого кошмара не было... .


----------



## AlexDm (9 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> У Грандины длинный клапан, перекрывающий 4 отверстия. При ходе клавиш 4,5 мм дальний конец клапана поднимется примерно на такую же высоту, а ближний только на миллиметр. Те регистры, у которых клапан поднят недостаточно, будут звучать "зажато" со всеми вытекающими. На новой Грандине ход клавиш 9 мм. Так установлено заводом, все ноты звучат ровно, но играть невозможно при такой высоте. Максимально, что можно сделать - это уменьшить ход до 7мм. Но это - так себе альтернатива: звук хуже, а играть ненамного удобнее. Либо сделать ход 4...5 мм, игра будет комфортной, а на качество звучания забить - играть только на тутти или на том, что играет и будет счастье.


А мне кажется, что у Грандины рычаги устроены так, что клапан над декой поднимается почти параллельно. Недавно ремонтировал обсуждаемый здесь Amigo, так в нём в левой механике клапан как подвешен к рычагу, хоть и болтается во все стороны, но закрывает резонаторное отверстие точно, сразу по всей плоскости.


----------



## vyachek (9 Фев 2022)

AlexDm написал(а):


> А мне кажется, что у Грандины рычаги устроены так, что клапан над декой поднимается почти параллельно. Недавно ремонтировал обсуждаемый здесь Amigo, так в нём в левой механике клапан как подвешен к рычагу, хоть и болтается во все стороны, но закрывает резонаторное отверстие точно, сразу по всей плоскости.


У Грандины система рычагов. Там одни рычаги, к которым крепятся кнопки приводят в действие другие рычаги с клапанами, закрепленные с двух сторон по краям деки. Так вот, эти рычаги с клапанами имеют одинаковую длину, и независимо от того в каком ряду расположены кнопки, они поднимаются на один угол. Длина такого рычага почти равна длине самого клапана, который к нему прикреплен, поэтому ни о какой параллельности речи не идет.


----------



## vyachek (9 Фев 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Для гиббонов, наверное, их выпускали)). Там руки и пальцы- обалдеть какой длины).
> Значит, мне попадались уже деланные Грандины, там такого кошмара не было... .


А еще и кнопки диаметром 16,5мм.


----------



## MAN (9 Фев 2022)

Вот, кстати, одно из характерных с моей точки зрения конструктивных отличий кнопочных аккордеонов (правда не всех) от наших баянов (см. картинку выше) - два, а не три ряда клапанов справа и, соответственно, кратное двум количество резонаторов. И обусловленная этим форма корпуса, более плоская, чем у баянов.


----------



## Александр Ков. (9 Фев 2022)

> а снять ажурку и сделать фото клапанов хотя бы?....


Вот. Общий вид на систему клапанов (фото 1) и один из беспокоящих меня клапанов в открытом состоянии (фото 2). Из трёх открытых он самый верхний. Он из них трёх имеет самый большой ход и самый толстый поролон. На фото, кажется, это видно.
К сожалению, без снятия всей системы клапанов сфотографировать иначе нельзя.


> При нажатии клавиш на 1-3 мм голос не будет звучать устойчиво ни на одном инструменте, и так никто не играет (за исключение приема нетемперированного глиссандо).



Я иногда пытаюсь изобразить... хм, как это назвать? Нечто вроде легато, когда клавиши нажимаются мягко и медленно, это даёт эффект плавного перехода звуков друг в друга. Вот именно тут, при медленном нажатии, например, 3х нот аккорда, и возникает проблема, когда некоторые ноты начинают звучать раньше других.
Не знаю, может, это просто следствие моих слабых исполнительских навыков, но вот... играл я одну мелодию, возникла эта проблема. Транспонировал на полтора тона ниже (соответственно, движения пальцев те же, но кнопки другие) - проблемы как не бывало.


----------



## vyachek (9 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> И обусловленная этим форма корпуса, более плоская, чем у баянов.


Тут более существенная диспропорция в том, что корпус получается высокий при малом количестве нот. Так корпус Грандины по высоте равен корпусу Ясной поляны (чем некоторые и пользуются, пристраивая к Грандине левый полукорпус от ЯП). При том, что Грандина в правой имеет только 49 нот, а Ясная поляна - 67.


----------



## MAN (9 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Тут более существенная диспропорция в том, что корпус получается высокий при малом количестве нот.


Совершенно верно. У стандартного полного клавишного аккордеона вообще ведь 41 нота, а высота ого-го, а здесь почти та же конфигурация.


Александр Ков. написал(а):


> Транспонировал на полтора тона ниже (соответственно, движения пальцев те же, но кнопки другие) - проблемы как не бывало.


Ну, стало быть, проблема с ответом голосов. Какие-то из них хорошо отвечают, сразу начиная звучать уже при слабом потоке воздуха, а какие-то хуже.


----------



## vyachek (10 Фев 2022)

Александр Ков. написал(а):


> Вот именно тут, при медленном нажатии, например, 3х нот аккорда, и возникает проблема, когда некоторые ноты начинают звучать раньше других.


Попробуйте нажать все три ноты аккорда не разжимая мех, затем плавно начните его разжимать. Ноты аккорда одновременно зазвучат или также поочередно? И уж коль вскрыли крышку, проверьте на какую высоту поднимаются клапана на проблемных нотах. Высота должна быть примерно одинаковой на всех клапанах. И еще вопрос: данная проблема возникает на всех регистрах, или на каком-то одном?


----------



## ugly (10 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> При том, что Грандина в правой имеет только 49 нот, а Ясная поляна - 67.


Так Грандина имеет 4 голоса, а Ясная поляна только два...


----------



## vyachek (10 Фев 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> Так Грандина имеет 4 голоса, а Ясная поляна только два...


А это здесь причем? Четырехголосный Юпитер имеет 64 ноты в мелодии, а по высоте даже чуть ниже Грандины. Речь о том на сколько рядов резонаторов делится хроматический звукоряд: на 3 (как у баянов) или на 2 (как у аккордеонов). Кнопочный аккордеон - это несуразность, когда к огромному по высоте корпусу, приделали игрушечную клавиатуру.


----------



## vyachek (10 Фев 2022)

Вот так это смотрится


----------



## MAN (10 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Кнопочный аккордеон - это несуразность, когда к огромному по высоте корпусу, приделали игрушечную клавиатуру.


А чтобы выглядело менее несуразным добавляют в клавиатуру бутафорские кнопки.


----------



## Александр Ков. (10 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Попробуйте нажать все три ноты аккорда не разжимая мех, затем плавно начните его разжимать. Ноты аккорда одновременно зазвучат или также поочередно? И уж коль вскрыли крышку, проверьте на какую высоту поднимаются клапана на проблемных нотах. Высота должна быть примерно одинаковой на всех клапанах. И еще вопрос: данная проблема возникает на всех регистрах, или на каком-то одном?


1. Если плавно - очень неодновременно. При слабом давлении одни ноты аккорда звучат, другие вообще нет. Когда постепенно усиливаю - добавляются и проблемные.
Если сразу начинаю резче - ближе к одновременности, но всё рано нет. Проблемные ноты при резком движении меха начинают звучать как-то не свободно и не сразу, а с каким-то коротким, но заметным "предзвуком", "подъездом". Если нормальная нота - это "ууууууу", то проблемная - что-то вроде "ммуууууу", где "мм" - куда более слабый звук, чем последующее "уууу".
2. На одной из проблемных нот у клапана ход на 2 мм больше, чем у соседних. На другой - как у всех.
3. Я проблему выявил на нижнем. На среднем тоже заметно, но получше. На верхнем ещё лучше. Если включаю нижний+верхний, то подключение верхнего скрадывает проблему с нижним, не так заметно.


----------



## vyachek (11 Фев 2022)

Самые нижние ноты на регистре Фагот могут запускаться с запозданием. Это сложно устранить. Совместно с другими голосами из других октав начинают звучать сразу.


----------



## Александр Ков. (11 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Самые нижние ноты на регистре Фагот могут запускаться с запозданием. Это сложно устранить. Совместно с другими голосами из других октав начинают звучать сразу.


А у меня проблемные верхние. Нижние действительно запускаются с запозданием, но и то ровнее, без этого "мм" "подъезда".


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (11 Фев 2022)

Проблема не в механике. Проблема в голосах. Похоже, что конец голоса слишком сильно отведен/отогнут от пластины, другими словами щель между концом голоса и проемом в металлической пластине слишком большая. Слабый поток воздуха не приводит к началу вибрации. Когда поток усиливается - голос начинает вибрировать, издавая звук. 
Пришлите фотографию соответствующего голоса крупный план и вид сверху.


----------



## vyachek (11 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> щель между концом голоса и проемом в металлической пластине слишком большая


Либо слишком маленькая, или её вообще нет. Если проверять визуально, то конец язычка должен быть поднят от планки на расстояние, примерно равное толщине язычка. Это может быть не обязательно точно и подбирается мастером в процессе установки голоса. Но если эта величина отличается в разы, то тут уже нужно работать. Еще проблема может быть в проемных клапанах (залогах). Голос не будет полноценно звучать, пока не закроется залог в соседнем проеме. Если залог провис и сильно отогнулся от планки, то для закрытия его требуется большой поток воздуха. На слух это выглядит так: при слабом движении меха звука нет, либо он слабый и искаженный. При более сильном нажатии на мех резко скачком появляется качественный звук.


----------



## Александр Ков. (11 Фев 2022)

> Пришлите фотографию соответствующего голоса крупный план и вид сверху.


Сфотать проблематично, т.к. речь идёт о тех язычках, которые работают при сжатии. Они внутри то есть. Но осмотрел сам с помощью фонарика. Увидел, что
1. В одном из двух проблемных голосов действительно расстояние между язычком и пластиной заметно больше, чем в других голосах. Я потыкал его наружу отверткой, чтобы уменьшить расстояние, но ничего не изменилось. Что тут можно сделать?
2. В обоих проблемных голосах, когда на них снаружи свечу фонариком, воск просвечивается гораздо лучше, чем в окружающих. Особенно с той стороны, которая противоположна квадратным отверстиям в планке. Заставляет предположить, что голоса при приклеивании были слабее прижаты к планке, чем остальные, и щели остались шире. Не может ли воздух проходить там, даже несмотря на воск?


> Еще проблема может быть в проемных клапанах (залогах). Голос не будет полноценно звучать, пока не закроется залог в соседнем проеме.


Вы имеете в виду залог на той же пластине, но противоположного направления? Залоги на проблемных пластинах выглядят хорошо, не провисли и не отогнулись.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (12 Фев 2022)

Александр Ков. написал(а):


> Сфотать проблематично, т.к. речь идёт о тех язычках, которые работают при сжатии. Они внутри то есть


Нет.
Голоса, работающие на сжим - снаружи на резонаторах


----------



## Петр Теницкий (19 Фев 2022)

Всем доброго здоровья..Такая же проблема с нажатием кнопок на левой стороне аккордеона... легонько надавил(до 1 мм) шипит,но не в играет


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (19 Фев 2022)

Петр Теницкий написал(а):


> Всем доброго здоровья..Такая же проблема с нажатием кнопок на левой стороне аккордеона... легонько надавил(до 1 мм) шипит,но не в играет


Это нормально. До 1 мм - люфты в механике. Плюс качество голосов сильно влияет на порог возбуждаемости. У дорогих инструментов ответ будет сразу. У немцев начального уровня ответ - будет похуже. У большинства советских аккордеонов типа "Березка" и т.п. момент начала звучания будет наихудшим: Сначала много воздуха, потом звук. 
Это связано с величиной зазора между голосом и проемом в металлической пластине. Чем больше зазор - больше расход воздуха, позже ответ. Меньше зазор - меньше расход, раньше ответ.


----------



## Петр Теницкий (19 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Это нормально. До 1 мм - люфты в механике. Плюс качество голосов сильно влияет на порог возбуждаемости. У дорогих инструментов ответ будет сразу. У немцев начального уровня ответ - будет похуже. У большинства советских аккордеонов типа "Березка" и т.п. момент начала звучания будет наихудшим: Сначала много воздуха, потом звук.
> Это связано с величиной зазора между голосом и проемом в металлической пластине. Чем больше зазор - больше расход воздуха, позже ответ. Меньше зазор - меньше расход, раньше ответ.



Спасибо за ответ,хоть басы хорошие у аккордеона... название его Galotta.. а правую сторону надо ремонтировать


----------



## Павел А. (19 Фев 2022)

Александр Ков. написал(а):


> 1. В одном из двух проблемных голосов действительно расстояние между язычком и пластиной заметно больше, чем в других голосах. Я потыкал его наружу отверткой, чтобы уменьшить расстояние, но ничего не изменилось. Что тут можно сделать?


Доброго времени суток! 
Александр, может, попытаться всё-таки снять проблемные куски и уже потом, на снятых, попытаться установить нужную высоту голоса над пластиной. На снятых это делать удобнее: сбоку лучше видно, насколько неправильно стоит голос, да и легче добиться одинакового ответа голоса на разжим-сжим (путём сравнения положения внутреннего и внешнего голосов). На наших бюджетных советских баянах, кстати, встречаются не только задранные или проваленные верхушки, но даже и прогнутые посередине голоса. Но что-то мне подсказывает, что, на немцах такого безобразия быть не должно бы.
В общем, попробуйте более настойчиво потыкать отвёрткой. Но без фанатизма: фанатизм приведёт к поломке голоса!
И ещё немаловажный аспект: тыкать нужно не куда попало, а в соответствии с положением голоса в каждом конкретном подобном случае, то есть либо ближе к пятке, либо ближе к середине, либо ближе к верхушке.


----------



## MAN (20 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Плюс качество голосов сильно влияет на порог возбуждаемости.


Интересно, а что влияет на пороги возбуждаемости участников форума? Что бы такое предпринять для улучшения ответа их голосов, а то на все вопросы почти всё время одни и те же люди отвечают, остальные же не издают ни звука куда ни надави и за что ни потяни.


----------



## kep (20 Фев 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> почти всё время одни и те же люди отвечают


Ну вот в этой теме целых два новичка прорезались - может, воспитаем в своем коллективе?


----------



## Павел А. (20 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Ну вот в этой теме целых два новичка прорезались - может, воспитаем в своем коллективе?


Правильно, беритесь за нас


----------



## Петр Теницкий (20 Фев 2022)

kep написал(а):


> Ну вот в этой теме целых два новичка прорезались - может, воспитаем в своем коллективе?


Всегда уважаю людей, которые готовы поделиться своим опы


----------



## иво вайло (24 Фев 2022)

У меня такая проблема: в одном из инструментов аккордовый резонатор левой стороны звучит значительно громче остальных (басового и правой стороны). Остальное более-менее находится в балансе и устраивает меня по громкости и по ответу, с учётом, что инструмент не высокого класса. В другом инструменте некоторые ноты аккордового резонатора тоже по громкости выделяются из общего ряда.
Вопрос - можно ли это как-то наладить, то есть, существует ли метод уменьшения громкости некоторых голосов?
Мысль пока такая: подклеить проёмные клапана на большую площадь, уменьшив тем самым сечение голосового проёма. 
Ещё уменьшал отверстия в подошве резонатора, в одном случае помогло, а в другом - нет.
Почему-то мне кажется, что оба этих решения неправильные, в той или иной степени.
Может, будут ещё какие-то идеи?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (24 Фев 2022)

иво вайло написал(а):


> У меня такая проблема: в одном из инструментов аккордовый резонатор левой стороны звучит значительно громче остальных (басового и правой стороны). Остальное более-менее находится в балансе и устраивает меня по громкости и по ответу, с учётом, что инструмент не высокого класса. В другом инструменте некоторые ноты аккордового резонатора тоже по громкости выделяются из общего ряда.
> Вопрос - можно ли это как-то наладить, то есть, существует ли метод уменьшения громкости некоторых голосов?
> Мысль пока такая: подклеить проёмные клапана на большую площадь, уменьшив тем самым сечение голосового проёма.
> Ещё уменьшал отверстия в подошве резонатора, в одном случае помогло, а в другом - нет.
> ...


Из первого, что пришло на ум, увеличьте жесткость пружины, подпирающей залог (клапан из лайки). Увеличение сопротивления залога потоку набегающего воздуха приведет к снижению громкости звучания соответствующего голоса. Не перепутайте: если голос звучит на разжим, значит он находится с внутренней стороны, а его залог снаружи резонатора. Соответственно, если нужно "придушить" голос на сжим, то увеличиваем жесткость внутреннего залога


----------



## vyachek (25 Фев 2022)

Попробуйте заклеить скотчем отверстия в решетке. Высокие станут глуше, басы останутся.


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Фев 2022)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> увеличьте жесткость пружины, подпирающей залог (клапан из лайки). Увеличение сопротивления залога потоку набегающего воздуха приведет к снижению громкости звучания соответствующего голоса.


Сие есть заблуждение, полагаю. Громкость никуда не денется, а вот возбуждаться голос начнёт с запаздыванием. На пиано может и вообще замолчать, включится на форте и картина будет непредсказуема для играющего).


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (25 Фев 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Сие есть заблуждение, полагаю. Громкость никуда не денется, а вот возбуждаться голос начнёт с запаздыванием. На пиано может и вообще замолчать, включится на форте и картина будет непредсказуема для играющего).


Проверено практикой


----------



## vyachek (25 Фев 2022)

иво вайло написал(а):


> У меня такая проблема: в одном из инструментов аккордовый резонатор левой стороны звучит значительно громче остальных (басового и правой стороны).


А марку-модель можно озвучить? Предполагаю, что речь идет не о баяне, а об аккордеоне низкого ценового диапазона.


----------



## иво вайло (26 Фев 2022)

Баян Кунгур и Мелодия-Киров. В кировском помогло уменьшение сечения отверстий в подошве аккордового резонатора за счёт прокладки, не только громкость выровнялась, но и тембр изменился в лучшую сторону. А в кунгуре - не помогло. Решётку левой стороны заклеивал, результат не понравился.


----------



## vyachek (28 Фев 2022)

В Кунгурах и Кировской мелодии с балансом голосов всё нормально. Может быть стиль игры нужно поменять? Аккорд в левой, при чередовании с басом, как правило, играется коротко: на стаккато (либо короткое нон легато), даже когда этого в нотах не обозначено. Если же его нажать и держать - да, он будет глушить правую сторону. В Кировской мелодии, если без розлива, одноголосный звук слабый. Если розлив не нужен -лучше перепилить в чистый унисон. Акустика самой комнаты может влиять на баланс. Если вблизи от левого полукорпуса будет стена, или другое препятствие, то звук от нее будет отражаться, и будет ощущение, что левая сторона играет громче правой.


----------



## иво вайло (28 Фев 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> В Кунгурах и Кировской мелодии с балансом голосов всё нормально. Может быть стиль игры нужно поменять? Аккорд в левой, при чередовании с басом, как правило, играется коротко: на стаккато (либо короткое нон легато), даже когда этого в нотах не обозначено. Если же его нажать и держать - да, он будет глушить правую сторону. В Кировской мелодии, если без розлива, одноголосный звук слабый. Если розлив не нужен -лучше перепилить в чистый унисон. Акустика самой комнаты может влиять на баланс. Если вблизи от левого полукорпуса будет стена, или другое препятствие, то звук от нее будет отражаться, и будет ощущение, что левая сторона играет громче правой.


Перепиливать в унисон не буду. Во-первых - слишком большой объём работы, а во-вторых - в этом нет необходимости: меня устраивает этот розлив. Хотя, первоначально были мысли ликвидировать переключатель регистров и поставить голоса в унисон.
Одноголосый регистр использую когда надоедает розлив, или когда нужно играть тише. Левую сторону при этом привожу в баланс именно сокращая время нажатия клавиш.
Аккордовый резонатор в кировской Мелодии звучал, по моим ощущениям, резковато до уменьшения отверстий в подошве. 
По Кунгуру пришёл к неожиданному, на первый взгляд, решению - поработать пока над басовым резонатором и правой стороной.


----------

